# Firefox starten im Vollbildmodus mit vordefinierter Seite



## wachteldonk (24. September 2007)

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit? Ich möchte einfach ein ICon anklicken udn er soll  zwingend den Firefox starten und diesen mit eienr Datei die ich ihm  vorgebe und das ganze im Vollbildmodus


----------



## Maik (24. September 2007)

Hi!

Du kannst wohl eine Startseite für Firefox in den Programm-Optionen vordefinieren, oder aber den Dateityp, der sich hinter dem Icon verbirgt, mit der Anwendung öffnen lassen, soweit das überhaupt möglich ist, aber dass FF beim Klick auf ein Icon im Vollbildmodus startet, lässt sich meines Wissens nicht festlegen. Vielleicht gibt's ja dafür ein passendes Addon.

Das alles hat aber sehr wenig bis garnichts mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML zu tun, weshalb ich den Thread ins "Microsoft Windows"-Forum  verschiebe.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (24. September 2007)

Moin!
Mit der Erweiterung "AutoHide" kann man den Browser zumindest mal so einstellen, das er im Vollbildmodus startet... 
Da ichs allerdings selbst nicht benutze, kann ich dir nicht sagen, was man sonst noch so damit machen kann.. Musst du dir also selbst mal anschauen..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## wachteldonk (24. September 2007)

ok, das mit der URL habe ich hinbekommen . Abe rman muss dem Firefox doch auch mitgeben können wie  er bestimmte Sachen  beim Start ausführen soll, oder?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (25. September 2007)

wachteldonk hat gesagt.:


> ok, das mit der URL habe ich hinbekommen . Abe rman muss dem Firefox doch auch mitgeben können wie er bestimmte Sachen beim Start ausführen soll, oder?



Nein, es gibt nunmal keine Option/Startparameter mit dem du Firefox im Vollbild starten kannst.. Aus diesem Grund habe ich dir auch das eine Plugin vorgeschlagen. Vielleicht ist es damit ja möglich..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

